# National Women's Day 2018



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/18)

To all our Woman,Females,Ladies,Mothers, Daughters,Wifes,Girl friends,Grandmothers, Better looking members may you all have a awesome day you all are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/8/18)

My greatest wish for Women's Day is that more women take up vaping rather than smoking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------

